# Craftsman dovetail jig



## raporter (Jul 4, 2006)

Bought a Craftsman # 315.25791 because it had the 1/2 and 1/4 inch template. Did a nice job on the 1/2" but could not do a 1/4 because it calls for dovetail bit Catalog # 26319 for making the 1/4' dovetail. Unfortunately when I contact Sears they cannot find this bit and try to tell me any bit will work. NOT TRUE.  I ordered a small bit from MLCS(3/8 width) but it is still to wide. The problem is it cuts the pins way to narrow. Does anyone know of a bit that will work?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi raporter

In order to cut 1/4" dovetails you need to use a 1/4" dovetail bit.
But the stock should not be thicker than 1/2 thick.
All the setting for the 1/2" will not work on a 1/4" dovetail and you will need to reset everything to cut the 1/4" dovetails.
1/4" dovetails are tricky to setup on most dovetail machines. 

The deeper the bit the tighter the fit...loose the goose is the best fit for 1/4" ,they break so quickly .

Take a look at the url below 

C1510 1/4" 7° Dovetail Bit, 1/4" Shank 

http://www.grizzly.com/products/c1510

http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2006/Main/438

Bj 

---------------
Just a NOTEs below

Sears Craftsman # 315.25791

315.25710 below ▼
http://cgi.ebay.com/Dovetail-Jig-an...ryZ20781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sears-Craftsman...ryZ50386QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Requires dovetail bit sears number 26318


----------



## raporter (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks BobJ3. I sent another inquiry to Sears and they tell me that bit is no longer available. I just ordered it last month so you would think they would discontinue the jig if they are not going to make a bit that will do the job. The reason I want the 1/4" dovetails is I saw some boxes made using them and they really looked nice.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

As Bob has stated, you only need a 1/4" bit. You stated you ordered a bit but it's width is 3/8", either you ordered the wrong bit or, someone sent you the wrong bit. A 1/4" is a 1/4".


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome raporter

I made a box or two using the 1/4" dovetails but I now use the Oak-Park Box jig it works so much better and you can do it the same way if you want (blind slot ) plus it holds just like the dovetails do.

Bj


----------



## raporter (Jul 4, 2006)

Hamlin said:


> As Bob has stated, you only need a 1/4" bit. You stated you ordered a bit but it's width is 3/8", either you ordered the wrong bit or, someone sent you the wrong bit. A 1/4" is a 1/4".


Ken I ordered this before finding out only a 1/4" would work, but hey we can't have to many bits can we. I will get the 1/4 ordered and see how it does. Bobj3, I make the box joints as well it's just that I have to keep trying different things. Lots of great help here, many thanks from a constant tinkerer.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

When you get your new bit, post some pics of your project when you get it done. 

I'm a believer in sears tools however, lately, either you order a tool only to find out 'bout 2-3 weeks later it becomes obsolete. As times change, seems like their (sears), service changes... for the worse!!


----------



## matermark (Nov 28, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but how did it work out with the any old bit 1/4'' with this jig? I have a creaftsman dovetail jig too, not sure if it's the same part #, and am trying to figure which bit to use for 1/2" dovetails--I think it called for dovetail bit 26318 and a 7/16" bushing... I bought the brass bushing set which doesn't fit a Bosch 1617 without some additional adapter. Wonder if I should just look for a bit with a bearing that will fit that template?


----------



## BitOfEverything (Aug 3, 2014)

Got an old 315.25790 Craftsman Dovetail Template (jig) for free, and had same problem with guide bushing (I use a Porter Cable router) and lack of availability of 26319 (1/4") and 26318 (1/2") bits. User manual is attached.

Have found that for 1/4" dovetails, the Freud 22-100 bit (7.5 degree angle) and the 5/16" bushing from my WoodRiver bushing set work. You may have to play with the shims on the template brackets a bit (add/remove washers) to get a good result. Adjusting the locknuts so the template is parallel with the edge of the horizontal board is key for flush dovetails.

Am working on the 1/2" dovetails. Already discovered that my 14 degree angle 1/2" bit will NOT work, as at the required 17/32 (for me, a "loose half inch") projection from the baseplate, the bit's cutters touch my 7/16" bushing. Have ordered a bit with an 8 degree angle and will report if that works.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Larry.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum, Larry


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Freud Tools


----------



## ju5225 (Dec 4, 2012)

I have made many small boxes (lap desks) using this jig and 1/4" dovetail. I believe I have a 7.5 degree bit or two from Grizzly. Wood thickness up to 11/16". Just make sure to check your setup with scrap before final project work. In fact I think if I can put thicker wood into the clamps that would be the only restriction. The manual for this jig is online and use it as a guide.


----------

